# Best GA State Park



## Bear 75 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wife and I are Active Duty Military, she is in Japan right now. When she returns I want to spend a weekend in a state park using there lodging. I wanted to know in your opinion what is the best state park here in GA for this. We will be heading there in early spring. All opinions are welcomed.


----------



## Festus (Jan 22, 2010)

Bear 75 said:


> Wife and I are Active Duty Military, she is in Japan right now. When she returns I want to spend a weekend in a state park using there lodging. I wanted to know in your opinion what is the best state park here in GA for this. We will be heading there in early spring. All opinions are welcomed.



We have several decent parks.....Unicoi, Vogel or Amicalola Falls are pretty nice.

http://www.gastateparks.org/


----------



## GOoutdoors (Jan 23, 2010)

Family and I went to Guntersville St Park in Al last weekend and I was blown away by the resort like atmosphere.  I ask someone over here which GA state park was the nicest and they said Amicalola Falls.  If you look at the website and photo gallery this would appear to be true, although I've never been there.


----------



## RustyJeep (Jan 23, 2010)

All of the State Parks I have visited have been nice.  They all have something to offer thats unique.  The State Park staffs are usually hard to beat.  It would be hard to judge which is the best.  I just wish I had the time and money to visit all of them on a regular basis.


----------



## jola (Jan 23, 2010)

Like others said, they're all nice, so it depends on what you are looking for.  We've stayed at a cabin at Vogel and did a lot of hiking to nearby waterfalls.  You could drive over and spend some time in Helen.  What would you want to do?  kayak?, horseback riding?, hiking?, history?


----------



## Bear 75 (Jan 25, 2010)

Just spend time together. I'm headed over ot Baghdad in the summer so we just want to relax do some hiking and soak each other up. Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm biased for Unicoi....... Fishing, Hiking, Biking, Anna Ruby Falls, Camping, The Lodge and Resturant, Helen, area attractions in the mountains.......etc.....etc..... If you need more info let me know my wife is the Front Desk Manager at the park and she can get any info you want.......... All that being said there are a bunch of Great parks here in Ga and some fine folks who work very hard taking care of the parks. 

Unicoidawg


----------



## radams1228 (Jan 25, 2010)

Little Ocmulgee state park near McRae is a great place. they have a golf course, some trails and a decent lake. They have a lodge and several cabins.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 25, 2010)

*Hickory Knob State Resort Park*

I stayed at Hickory Knob State Resort Park on the South Carolina side of Clarks Hill Reservoir north of Augusta about 20 years ago and liked it.


----------



## high tech. hunter (Jan 26, 2010)

IMO......Unicoi State Park in N. Ga. mountains. It is 2 miles from Helen, Ga. they even have a trail you can walk to it and a bus that takes you back to the park or visa versa. They have cabins and lodge rooms.


----------



## Randy (Jan 26, 2010)

I think it depends on what you like to do while visiting?  Hike? Bike? Boat? Fish? Golf? Swim?  Site see?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 26, 2010)

high tech. hunter said:


> IMO......Unicoi State Park in N. Ga. mountains. It is 2 miles from Helen, Ga. they even have a trail you can walk to it and a bus that takes you back to the park or visa versa. They have cabins and lodge rooms.



The park doesn't offer a bus........ that must have been the trolley that was down in Helen and if I'm not mistaken it has been shutdown..........


----------



## cheeber (Jan 26, 2010)

While I have never stayed overnight at Amacoloa, I found it to be overcrowded in my visits.  I should say that I was there in peak fall leaf season.  It does offer a number of nearby restaurants and some really nice views though. 

I am a fan of Cloudland Canyon.  There are a few really nice trails at the park and I don't believe it is as crowded as some of the other parks.

Where ever you decide to go, I would make my reservation early.  Particularly if you are looking for a cabin.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 26, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> The park doesn't offer a bus........ that must have been the trolley that was down in Helen and if I'm not mistaken it has been shutdown..........



Sounds like Brasstown Bald perhaps?


----------



## possum steak (Feb 3, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> I'm biased for Unicoi....... Fishing, Hiking, Biking, Anna Ruby Falls, Camping, The Lodge and Resturant, Helen, area attractions in the mountains.......etc.....etc..... If you need more info let me know my wife is the Front Desk Manager at the park and she can get any info you want.......... All that being said there are a bunch of Great parks here in Ga and some fine folks who work very hard taking care of the parks.
> 
> Unicoidawg



I'm gonna have to agree with Unicoidawg. Unicoi has a perfect mix of where one can relax & kick back, or walk the trails. Gotta little fishing + Helen being right down the road.


----------



## DukeBoy30 (Feb 3, 2010)

Red Top Mountain state park has really nice cabins and it's only 30 minutes from atlanta.


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 8, 2010)

radams1228 said:


> Little Ocmulgee state park near McRae is a great place. they have a golf course, some trails and a decent lake. They have a lodge and several cabins.



+1 one Little Ocmulgee, especially if in spring before turns hot.   Easy to get to from Warner Robins area also.

By the way, if you are located or have access to Robins AFB, they have a lot of camping equipment, boats and campers for rent at the MWR rental center.


----------



## Dr_Science (Feb 8, 2010)

I LOVE me some N. Georgia parks, but am learning that some pretty good ones exist in W. Georgia as well. F.D. Roosevelt has got it all, if you should find yourselves in this part of the state. God bless y'all for your service and keep yourselves safe.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 8, 2010)

My favorites are Unicoi,Red Top Mt. and Vogel.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 8, 2010)

Unicoi is the best IMO....but Iz a mountain boy anyway.!


----------



## MsLiz (Feb 9, 2010)

*Best Ga State Park*

We like Little Ocmulgee State Park at Helena/McRae also.  We are going there the last weekend in March with our son (and family) who lives in WR. They are renting a cabin and we are taking our motorhome.  It is close, 4 lane all the way from Perry (we take the road by the Ag Center...Larry Coleman Parkway????). I like the couple of trails, my brother lives down there and likes the golf.  When I'm there I don't want to leave.....

Since it is so close, you could drive down in about an hour and look it over before you commit yourself.


----------



## quick68 (Feb 9, 2010)

I like Little Ocmulgee. It is only 20 miles from me, so it is very convenient for a quick get away.


----------



## TROY70 (Feb 9, 2010)

I live here and Little Ocmulgee is a great place.  I have actually pulled my camper in for the weekend just to be away from the phones at home.  A very good friend of mine is the super.--He and his wife have created a facebook page if you do facebook.  Very laid back and quiet park.


----------

